# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Диско-проект ищет вокалистку!

## Dj_Mirage

В связи с созданием музыкального диско-проекта ищем вокалистку, молодую девушку с хорошим, приятным голосом. Песни в стиле 80-ых, 90-ых годов.
Более подробно можете узнать у нас по ICQ 589000603

----------


## мусяня

*Dj_Mirage*,
Привет!Тему переношу в соответствующий раздел. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Dj_Mirage*,
А если вы напишите и место дислокации, то к вам не будет поступать лишних вопросов: "А откуда  вы?"

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА

8 916 707 39 77 ЖДУ ЗВОНКА

----------

